# Dozer 1 year old



## DangerousDann (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Walter1 (May 21, 2016)

Dig the funky music and fog machine. Dozer On Tour!


----------



## DangerousDann (May 21, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Dig the funky music and fog machine. Dozer On Tour!


Thanks, I still wish I had my iPhone, the video editor was better, even though the camera is better on my Samsung, the video editor sucks. 

Dozer is doing very well since the calcium issue and now eats even when he's shedding. A pound of turkey only lasts 5 days plus 5-6 mice a week.
Now to build a cage outside for him to go in for an hour or two


----------



## Walter1 (May 21, 2016)

Nothing beats outside.


----------



## DangerousDann (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Walter1 (May 24, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


>


Total film noire with the music and fog.


----------



## DangerousDann (May 24, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Total film noire with the music and fog.


LOL, after you said that, I got inspired to do a Film Noir version of Dozer Diaries


----------



## Walter1 (May 25, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> LOL, after you said that, I got inspired to do a Film Noir version of Dozer Diaries


An introspective piece. Existential look at the meaning of life. Nominated for two important awards at Cannes 2016. Ladies and gentlemen, presenting Dozer the Tegu. (Raucous applause).


----------



## DangerousDann (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2016)

Seems like just yesterday he was a whipper. Oh wait, it about was!!!!!


----------



## DangerousDann (May 30, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Seems like just yesterday he was a whipper. Oh wait, it about was!!!!!


I knew they grow fast, but I didn't expect this fast


----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> I knew they grow fast, but I didn't expect this fast


Dan- gotta tell you, I can so far only wonder what raising such a fast growing lizard is like. Really, day and dark difference between those two pictures. Should've known you for years! But only 8 mo.


----------



## thatoneguy (May 31, 2016)

I can't remember i know you mentioned it in eaelier post but where did you get dozer? And is Dozer male or female?

About how long is Dozer?

My Tegu is turning 1 year old as well and he is about 41 inches long.


----------



## DangerousDann (Jun 1, 2016)

thatoneguy said:


> I can't remember i know you mentioned it in eaelier post but where did you get dozer? And is Dozer male or female?
> 
> About how long is Dozer?
> 
> My Tegu is turning 1 year old as well and he is about 41 inches long.


Dozer is a male and is 39 inches long. He is shedding again today.


----------



## thatoneguy (Jun 1, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Dozer is a male and is 39 inches long. He is shedding again today.



The reason I ask is in the video Dozer looks a lot smaller then my tegu, but they are actually close to the same size. Looks like he is developing a nice white head. My tegu still isn't really white he's mostly blank and grey.


----------



## DangerousDann (Jun 3, 2016)

Just finished shedding


----------

